# Single in IEEE 754 Float umwandeln



## VB_Patrick (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss einen Vorgabewert an ein Messgerät übergeben. Der Wert liegt mir als Single (z.B. 188,7198) vor. Übergeben muss ich aber eine 4-Byte Hexadezimalzahl (z.B. 0x433CB646).
Doch nun habe ich leider ein Problem bei der Umwandlung von Single in ein 32-Bit Float (z.B. 00110010101100001010000000000000).
Die Umrechnung des 32-Bit in Hex ist kein Problem. Nur die Umrechnung in Float klappt nicht.

Schön wenn mir einer helfen kann....

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Shakie (7. Juni 2006)

Erst mal gibt es in VB keinen Datentyp der "Float" heißt. Meinst du "Single"?
Und dann verstehe ich nicht ganz was du vorhast. VB übernimmt doch Umrechnungen vom einen Datentyp in den anderen automatisch.
Zum Beispiel so:

```
Dim Text As String
Dim Zahl As Integer
Text = "123"
Zahl = Text  'Obwohl Text ein "String" ist, ist diese Anweisung kein Problem!
```


----------

